# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Forum SA Rocks :)

## Norri

Just a quick note to congratulate Dave A and his team for setting this up and turning it into a great business forum.

I've been a member of that other business forum for quite a few years now and my payment bounced recently (that particular card is, er, in trouble) and I realised that I didn't want to "fix" it.  I'm a tad bit happier as more interesting things get discussed and no one's censoring anything or stopping threads in their tracks.

Can't say I'll never go back to the other forum but you definitely deserve kudos for building this community.  Well done and keep it up!

----------


## Dave A

I think a lot is to do with the members. We've just got *great* members and it makes things so easy.

----------


## Norri

A quick update:

I'm back on that "other" business forum and I think I've learned that each forum has it's own place.  I love this place, MyGenius and BusinessWarriors.  They all have their own pros and cons.

Hoorah for choice!

----------


## Dave A

They're all different, which isn't surprising because they all have fundamentally different underlying philosophies and objectives. I think it's healthy that there is this kind of diversity available and personally have no problem with that.

----------


## Norri

Kudos to you Dave, for having an abundance mindset.  I'm working on mine and the networking results speak for themselves.  When you see people who do the same thing as you as partners instead of competition, a whole new world opens up.  Especially in SA where we're all still young (business-wise) and could do with some healthy competition to learn from / grow with.

----------


## Dave A

> When you see people who do the same thing as you as partners instead of competition, a whole new world opens up.


Seeing others as competition is fine - seeing them as *opposition* is where the problems start  :Wink: 

Interesting that you reckon we're doing the same thing, though. When I look at My Genius, Business Warriors and TFSA, I see very material differences.

----------


## Vincent

I agree with you Norri...
This is a great site. I have found many useful articles, comments and information that have been placed by various people. I like its layout with the different forums, so you only read only what you're interested in. 
AND ITS ALL FREE - WAY TO GO DAVE :Clap:

----------


## Norri

> Seeing others as competition is fine - seeing them as *opposition* is where the problems start


Nicely put.  And I agree but prefer to _try_ take it a step further by not seeing my "competition" as competing for the same clients as me but as doing the same thing as me.  In other words, believing that there're enough clients for us not to have to compete for the same people.  This has actually been very difficult for me as I'm naturally VERY threatened by someone in the same industry as me!  But I love a good challenge that results in self-growth!




> Interesting that you reckon we're doing the same thing, though. When I look at My Genius, Business Warriors and TFSA, I see very material differences.


You're definitely not all doing the same thing.  There are some major differences but also major crossover.  The revelation for me was in recently spotting the differences and accepting that a good mixture of all 3 was probably the best solution for my biz  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dave A

> The revelation for me was in recently spotting the differences and accepting that a good mixture of all 3 was probably the best solution for my biz


Well done - not everyone gets that.

----------

